# Kittens Need home ASAP- NC



## Greyer (Aug 20, 2011)

So i was given 8 kittens all different ages ( between 3-6 wks) and I just can't keep them all. 

is anyone looking for a kitten?

**they all have had baths, they are just passed out from exhaustion**


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMG. The cuteness. It hurts.


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

So.... Cute....

Quick question, but can you say which state/country you live in? Unless your willing to fly all across the world, it would be beneficial to figure out if it is even possible to get the kittens to any who might want them. 

And seriously, ADORABLE.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

NC - North Carolina - in the title of the first post, I missed it the first time, too.


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh, whoops! Thanks Marie- I have gotten used to clicking on forum titles on the front page, so I don't end up reading the whole title like I used to. XD


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hmmmm, North Carolina to Virgina, depending on where you live, not too far. :grin:


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

I know! And I would totally do it too if I for a moment believed I could convince my parents to let me bring one in the house. Stupid government jobs taking two months to even arrange a interview... *grumbles about job and apartment searching woes*

Honestly, I think the only way I could convince my parents to let me keep a cat here is if one ended up on the doorstep, then it would fall under an act of God and they would have to love it.

I hope they find great homes though, such adorable little guys!


----------

